# XML text



## awbix (Dec 10, 2016)

I need to insert in the live window a text from a software (normally the sw sends XML) in Xsplit and vMix is present such kind of feature....will there be chance to see that in OBS too??

Thanks a LOT
Bix


----------



## EBrito (Dec 10, 2016)

Include Text in your scene and select Read from file.


----------

